# Summit Detailing - Tractor Detail!!!



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello everyone, thank you for taking the time to read another write up from Summit Detailing.

As I like a challenge & to prove that a Detail can enhance the condition & value of anything with wheels, here is the task that Matt the Farmer set -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/1_zps2ef9955f.jpg.html]

Yes, a Same tractor! Apparently these roll out of the same factory as those wearing a Lamborghini badge! 
Having only agreed to spend a day on it, I'd suggested that I concentrate on doing one side only.

Here are some close ups -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/2_zps4aeeacaf.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/3_zpsf76bd87b.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/4_zpsea6c118e.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/5_zpsf118dabb.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/6_zpsa7415089.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/7_zps83ca0cbd.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/8_zpsb1f94b9d.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/9_zpseb843847.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/10_zps4cedf15c.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/11_zps68e66a30.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/12_zps44c0a6fe.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/13_zps1d55a7ba.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/14_zps0e82c6e7.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/15_zps43f6f976.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/16_zpsd77c9e49.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/18_zps631ba6a5.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/19_zps27b2b97d.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/20_zpsf15cb88d.jpg.html]

With no time to waste it was time to fire up the steam cleaner & don some vinyl gloves!
Needless to say the obligatory 2-bucket method of washing was left at home & the closest I got to a Dooka wash mitt was a free range sheep wandering around the farm.

[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/22_zps3aa638ca.jpg.html]
- HOT water from the milking parlour!

After the initial rinse
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/23_zpsdc10dab7.jpg.html] 
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/23_zpsea38dc28.jpg.html]

For future tractor Details I will start with the cab & the glass area but as the wheels & tyres seemed to get in the way of everything else I started with those first -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/24_zps6230f500.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/25_zps88099b8e.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/26_zpsd167d9a8.jpg.html]

Front wheel completed
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/27_zps3817909b.jpg.html]

Now to start on the centre section - 
Glass liberally sprayed with APC along with the lower black sections & agitated with the stiff brush.
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/28_zpsbeffb1a4.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/29_zpsd68f7cb0.jpg.html]

Rinsed and where did this suddenly appear from!?
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/30_zps8b835d22.jpg.html]

Front axle & chassis up next -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/31_zpsf8bbc167.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/32_zps22326ffc.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/33_zpsc456c91f.jpg.html]

Looking much better
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/34_zps944bbec6.jpg.html]

Rear wheel arch -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/35_zpscbc74e05.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/36_zps317117ec.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/37_zpsd449de39.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/38_zpsc6281a11.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/39_zps04b87d88.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/40_zpse925d3e4.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/401_zpsa8b552fa.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/402_zpsf3163fdd.jpg.html]

Rear Axle before (for those eagled eyed amongst us, you'll have noticed that this pic is of the right hand side axle. For some reason the left hand side pic was out of focus) -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/41_zpsec40037a.jpg.html]

A small fields worth of mud/dirt/cow s**t removed -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/42_zpsde035924.jpg.html]

Rear Axle after
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/43_zps5dbcf94a.jpg.html]

Moving on to the rear PTO & associated ancilliaries -
Before -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/17_zps2ea3909b.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/17_zps0132c21a.jpg.html]

This is after the initial rinse -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/44_zpsc173e737.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/45_zpsce09b4d5.jpg.html]

Notice the hole that's appeared at the bottom of the planetary gear. That's one good thing about a tractor - everything is oversized so it's easy to get your hand in!
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/46_zps6d4943da.jpg.html]

And after about 2 hours here's the finished pic -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/47_zpsf0e2d186.jpg.html]

Glass cleaned & sealed up with G-Techniq G5 -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/48_zps3f0d906b.jpg.html]


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Now to complete the exterior & turn our attention to the faded engine cover. 
I'm sure everyone has had that feeling of forgetting something when on the road to a Detail, today was one of those days & it was only now that I realised I'd left the Festool in the garage!

So something that would have taken maybe 30-40 minutes with the machine polisher ended up taking over 90 minutes by hand!

A reminder of said engine cover -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/3_zpsf76bd87b.jpg.html]

It was pretty obvious that an AIO wouldn't work but I thought I'd see if it would make any difference at all, so out with the Autofinesse Tripple.
As predicted this made no impression in the slightest so it was time to call on the 3M crew. Out with the FCP followed by Extra Fine & of course UltraFinaSE to finish.
Many microfibres later & arm ache, we had a red panel again.
This of course had to be given some protection so it was back to the Tripple for a base layer followed by Zaino Z2 -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/50_zps49bf78d0.jpg.html]

Followed by G-Techniq C2v3
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/51_zpsa3b6ed14.jpg.html]

Now I thought that was it, all done, then I decided to climb in the cab & "ooh my word!" So it would be rude not to give half the inside a quick once over too.
So a reminder of the inside -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/52_zps54a97df0.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/9_zpseb843847.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/12_zps44c0a6fe.jpg.html]

Fire up the steam cleaner again for the rubber floor -
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/53_zps92118486.jpg.html]

Lots of microfibres, brushes & APC used, leaving us with something much cleaner, not perfect with lots of engrained dirt and stained plastic but well worth the hour or so spent on it.
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/54_zps4868d7f9.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/55_zps1da6671f.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/56_zps0b5ea354.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/57_zps4f093176.jpg.html]

Now we're done!
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/58_zps5d489a21.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/59_zpsda52d469.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/60_zps32c0113e.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/61_zps2d879b29.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/62_zps5c37b6cb.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/63_zps0843c366.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/1_zpsbc3da7cb.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Tractor/64_zps08135d06.jpg.html]

[URL=http://i1348.photobucket.com/albums/p737/SummitDetailing/Tractor/Tractor024_zps7e732149.mp4]

As always thanks for reading.

Chris:detailer:


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL! 

you should have picked the sheep up and use that


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

different well done :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Did he only pay you half your fee?? :lol::lol:


amused at the "Scruffy Farmer" "Gentleman Farmer" :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha nice 

after the wedding pics, did you do the rest of the tractor?


----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

A classic 50-50 ! :lol::lol:



Well done. :thumb:



Steve.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

A lot of work and not a particularly nice job but a rewarding end result,Nice work:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

:lol: at the 50 - 50 farmer shots but just goes to show what can be done.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

That put a smile on my face, good work Chris :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Some great photos  Looks half decent now :lol:


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ha Ha great detail

Looks great


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks amazing!

I am confused though, you told the farmer you didn't have enough time so you decided to literally do a thorough job on half the tractor rather than a less thorough job on the entire thing?


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

Haha my first job as a kid was cleaning tractors.
A friend has a Fendt he keeps dropping hints about the paintwork.
I think DW should have a farmyard section. You have shown tractors can clean up pretty good.
PS if you are ever asked to detail any farm machinery treat it like an engine bay. Check for electronic components and protect before the PW gets going.
You probably knew that.

Thanks for posting

Rich


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Excellent !!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Your getting a little carried away with this steam stuff now..........

Nice work buddy and fair play on the 'hand job' on the paintwork, glad you didn't ask me to help out on this one............:lol:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i liked this lol


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Fair play! A big improvement :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Now that is something different. Nice half clean.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Enjoyed reading that. Nice job


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work Chris, I bet you won't be doing many of them in the future :lol:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Now that's a transformation. Nice 50/50. Great work.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

cracking 50/50's haha

Brilliant job mate, did the tractor ever get finished or was it left 50/50


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG that was some job.. I love the way all the warning stickers get covered in crap! :wave:


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Great job! :lol:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the comments gents



Danny B said:


> Nice work Chris, I bet you won't be doing many of them in the future :lol:


cheers, I wouldn't turn one down if the opportunity came along:thumb:



Jonny_R said:


> cracking 50/50's haha
> 
> Brilliant job mate, did the tractor ever get finished or was it left 50/50


thank you, no the tractor is still 50/50, I did offer to go back & whizz the rotary over the other half of the engine cover at some point though:thumb:



neilb62 said:


> OMG that was some job.. I love the way all the warning stickers get covered in crap! :wave:


Yes I thought the same! That's the best thing to happen to H&S stuff isn't it!?


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Damn! Never thought anyone would want that to be detailed.

Nice job, and by hand too. Wonder how you could finish all that in a day, especially having forgotten haof your stuff at home.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job!


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

hah - don't think I've seen a better 50:50!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Love it Chris ..


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

all the pics have gone


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> all the pics have gone


Now fixed:wave:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Did you leave it that? Lol

Looks like such a messy job. 

Top job. Was a fun read


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmm those detail brushes are versatile! Great job. It'll make any muddy 4x4 I clean look like it's drove through a little puddle. :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Made me chuckle over lunch! Great 50-50 shots!!! :thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

hahah brilliant. good job on that


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

Great job! And an enjoyable read!


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Did you just happen to have a tuxedo with you? Very entertaining. I think I would have driven home to get my polisher rather than do a 3-step on that hood by hand. Must have felt like it would take forever.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

DJBAILEY said:


> Did you just happen to have a tuxedo with you? Very entertaining. I think I would have driven home to get my polisher rather than do a 3-step on that hood by hand. Must have felt like it would take forever.


The tux was actually the farmers idea...he was like "back in 2minutes" :lol:

Looking back I wish I had jumped in the car & got the rotary - that would have taken as much time as the hand polishing!:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great turnaround! Nice to see a bit different than usual:thumb:


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

thats brillaint


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic effort! Did it stay that clean though...


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

craigblues said:


> Absolutely fantastic effort! Did it stay that clean though...


Thank you, I saw the tractor on Christmas day & it's a bit muddy all over as you'd expect:lol:....the engine cover is still red however:thumb:


----------

